# well here we go my first lot of pics



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

dnt be shy tell me what u think!!!! im the 1 with pics labled me oviously the other 1 is my trainning patener labled pip. i have not yet used steroids. i got my first powerliffting comp on sunday. Im 17 and he is 24


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

not bad at all mate and like you say all natural. you have alot of potential and a low bodyfat so you can get the calories down you and grow grow grow. well done mate!


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Good work....your back looks good....not sure about the hat though.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

thx robdog. lantern u got the wrong person the 1 in the hat is my patener. lol thx ne way ill tell him u sed that mine r the top two!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you dont look 17

You look mature for your age. Pretty good genetics.

You are too young for roids and stay natural. You wont need them anyway?

Where is llanelli?

Your partner looks like he belongs in the States like in lets say Huntington Beach California.

Looks like a bod boy!


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

LLanelli is in wales, thats good rugby country


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Both you guys look good. You guys have the same strengths so I supose you guys do the same routine. Perfect workout buddies. Your buddy does look kinda like a bad asss.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, i agree you dont look 17, but thats a good thing!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

thx guys/gals ur really bosting my confidance. well every 1 down here says i look young 4 my age.:confused: and when i tell my m8 wot u sed bout him im not gonna here the end of it. lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> lol, i agree you dont look 17, but thats a good thing!!


Maybe not in 30 years from now..............lol


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

oooo jst got my measure ments inall tense)

arms 16"

legs 24"

calf 17"

chest 43"

sholde to sholder 20"

waist 32" height bout 5'7"

weight 180lbs

im holding alot of fat/water around my obliques and abbs tho.:mad:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dk246 said:


> im holding alot of fat/water around my obliques and abbs tho.:mad:


Join the crowd mate........lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, 16's at 17 that is really good.

I got 17's at 44

Need a little work on the chest tho mate.

Nice small waist tho.

10" taper from waist to chest is really good and you got 11"

For semetry your arms, neck and calves should all be the same size, along with the 10" taper from chest to stomach.

You have good genetics and wont need gear as long as you workout.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

thx m8 but like i sed im holding alot of water. but i got an 85kg bench and 170gk deadlift and a 140 kg squat. i got my first comp in a week and im hopeing to do well under 18s welsh championship.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, dandelion is a good natural herb/diuretic/blood purifier. It has potassium in it. When taking diuretics you have to take potassium.

Diuretics should not be taken without postassium. Potassium regulates heart function and dandelion has this in it naturally.

Usually people that dont drink enough water tend to hold water.

Salt will make you hold water.

Alot of carbs will make you hold water too. Mostly the bad carbs.

Try dandelion it is safe, gental and cheap.

Oh, good luck bro!!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking good mate, still got loads to go as well, im only 19 (see my pic in the members section)


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

hey peeps thx for all the gwd replies!!! done my weight lifting comp yesterday finnished 3rd in my group. had a total of 405kg 90 kg bench 140kg squat and 175kg deadlift!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice lifts


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Doing well matey  Keep it up


----------

